# The Offical Discord Server of SteelyCubes | Virtual Competitions, More information can be found by clicking here.



## SteelyTheCuber (Nov 20, 2021)

Okay, I know why you're here, so here's the link to this server, but please read the rest of this post: https://discord.gg/cv56zJrqv2



So, if you want to enter a competition, you must first join the Discord server, then go to the virtual competitions channel, and then follow the instructions.

So, now that that's out of the way, let's get into why I'm doing this. I'm doing this to get my new YouTube channel off to a good start.


Edit: Yes I reposted because I posted in the wrong place


----------

